# cd player installation help



## tarheel19845 (Jan 13, 2007)

I recently bought a new cd player for my pathfinder to replace the stock model. I bought the wire harness and antenna adapter from best buy and set about installing it. I've got everything hooked up and it is all correct as far as I can tell, but I can't get any sound out of it. The cd player turns on, and takes cds and goes through all the functions fine, but there is no sound. I rehooked up the old cd player and it still works fine, so its not like there's a blown fuse or anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

What year is your Pathfinder?


----------



## tarheel19845 (Jan 13, 2007)

its a 1996


----------



## Andrew571 (Nov 17, 2006)

you obviously have your speaker wires crossed, look in the head unit's manual of what wires go to what


----------



## tarheel19845 (Jan 13, 2007)

Andrew571 said:


> you obviously have your speaker wires crossed, look in the head unit's manual of what wires go to what


ive looked and looked again and it all matches up....guess i'll look again


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

sometimes, on different decks, there is an option in the deck itself to turn on and off the speakers, which allows everything to be put through the rca wires to an amp. the decks have a built in amp that will send signal through the speaker wires to the speakers and some have the option of turing the signal off. Try reading the manual for the deck and see if there is an option for turing it on or off.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you sure the aftermarket deck will work with the factory amp ??


----------



## tarheel19845 (Jan 13, 2007)

no, im not, how would i check that?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Well chances are you have the factory amp. and you haven't integrated into the new deck's wiring... the reason for not hearing any sound.

The difference to the wiring that you've done ( adapter plug ) is you have to turn on the factory amp. when you turn on the deck.

There are two wires on the smaller of the two white connectors of the factory radio harness that need to be connected.

On the top two wires of the connector is the right rear speaker + connect the other wire of the top two ( it probably isn't being used when you did the install ) to the new deck's amp trigger or power antenna wire. This is to supply 12 volts to the amp turn on when you turn on the deck.

Below that wire on the bottom row on the connector is the factory amp. ground wire. Connect this to the new deck's ground wire.

Good luck.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

Andrew571 said:


> you obviously have your speaker wires crossed, look in the head unit's manual of what wires go to what



Lol...some of the replys in this forum are just plain scary.:crazy: 

Anyway Golfer has it right. Under the passenger rear quarter panel is the factory amp. You can either jump it to use your new decks amp, or apply 12v to the trigger off the harness. The factory amp actually sounds pretty good, so dont be afraid to use it.


----------



## tarheel19845 (Jan 13, 2007)

Success! Thank you golfer and tcrote. Connecting that blue wire did the trick. the labeling on it was what had originally confused me. Now my girlfriend can get off my back about her nonworking christmas present. Quick question though: I had the ground wire connected to the chassis and i left it that way instead of connecting it to the amp ground as golfer suggested. That should be fine right? or should i change it?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

tarheel19845 said:


> Success! Thank you golfer and tcrote. Connecting that blue wire did the trick. the labeling on it was what had originally confused me. Now my girlfriend can get off my back about her nonworking christmas present. Quick question though: I had the ground wire connected to the chassis and i left it that way instead of connecting it to the amp ground as golfer suggested. That should be fine right? or should i change it?


I recommend grounding the amp and deck together ... less chance of a ground loop problem ( noise ).


----------



## CCCP777 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for advise.. I had the same problem: no sound.
I have connected the power and ground to the factory amp, now I can hear the radio, however there's still no sound from the cds. The display shows the files playing however no sound is coming out from the speakers. Please help! Thanks.


----------

